# Nimi ... 1/20/2016



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Took a ride past nimi just to check it out about 2 this afternoon... C1 had some guy looking as I was but not a sole out on the lake...... Then went to C5, bluegill bay and only one person out... Think I am going to cool my jets and wait a couple more days before I venture my "ol butt" onto the ice.. Talked to my cousin and he said there are a few guys on Spencer lake and going to give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Im heading to nimi sat 1-23 and prob sunday and monday.lol sat for sure.hope others will be out.hate to venture alone.be at c-6


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be at C1, hitting the northern end of Nimmy


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Fished nimi the past 2 days. Skunked. Drilled over 200 holes in 2 days between 2 of us


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

WalleyeFreak said:


> Fished nimi the past 2 days. Skunked. Drilled over 200 holes in 2 days between 2 of us


I think you're exaggerating quite a bit. I don't think I've drilled 200 holes in the past 5 years lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

kprice said:


> I think you're exaggerating quite a bit. I don't think I've drilled 200 holes in the past 5 years lol


It's our style of fishing. I was with him and can testify to it. Drill 15 holes if nothing move on and repeat. Move 10 times your over 150 holes. 2 days combined resulted in maybe 10 tiny perch, 3 cats, and 3 crappies. You must be 1 of the people that drill 4 holes and plops down for hrs. I've drilled over 200 holes myself and the ice fishing season is only a week old. 200 holes in 2 days is not a whole lot of holes with 2 people and a run and gun approach. Go look off the oil well point on c1 and count the holes and get back to us lol.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

WalleyeFreak said:


> Fished nimi the past 2 days. Skunked. Drilled over 200 holes in 2 days between 2 of us


Still going!!theres walleye in there to be had...;-)


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

WOW! That's really surprising Justin. I was planning on hitting Nimmy, (North End) on Saturday, but may have 2nd thoughts since you didn't fare very well.Thanks for the report & post though,


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

That's what we all dream of in nimi is the elusive walleye. I've never pulled one through the ice at nimi but from March to June I know where to look and how to fish for them


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

We drill holes until we see marks that we are looking for. I've fished with alot of guys who move around alot. It's not uncommon to drill more holes than time spent fishing if that's what it takes to find good marks I'll do that all day long.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

We did the same thing the last 2 days on the south end with nothing but dink perch for our efforts. I'll be out there Sat and Sun. Hopefully with better results.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Heading out Saturday morning as well. Not sure where to start with these reports! I'll be out in a black frabill tagging along with John. Anyone come across some areas where the ice was sketchy?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Coming out of Main Street ramp looking towards the dam. Could see the line where it had just froze but with snow now it is hard to see. We didn't get close to it


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------

